

Starcraft Class taught at Berkeley - BonsaiKitt3n
http://www.gamepro.com/article/features/208762/starcraft-101-the-art-of-war/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
More discussion on a much earlier posting of this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=453235>

